# Briggs & Stratton lawn mower engine



## kundandoll12 (Apr 24, 2010)

Briggs & Stratton lawn mower engine
My briggs and stratton lawn mower engine has trouble starting. Right now everytime I want to start it up I have to put a new spark plug in it, but once it is started it runs great, any ideas? If you need any more info feel free to ask. Thanks in advance for the help.


__________________________________________________


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Please post engine numbers so we know if it is a 3hp push mower or a 27hp tractor.


----------

